# tell me something bad about kix cereal



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

hello all. i just made a big deal to a friend about my ds not eating her son's kix cereal. i just assumed it had bad stuff in it, but don't really know. I tried searching the ingredients, but found a bunch of other links.

i figured someone here would know. am I right or wrong?

thanks...


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

over processed. contains sugar, corn syrup, and modified food starch. made by general mills. here is a site with the ingredients http://www.minimus.biz/detail.aspx?ID=681 I would not feed it to my kids.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

VERY processed (---It is white and sweet!!). I only feed my son rolled oats soaked in soymilk.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

I think it was in NT I read that cereals that are pressed into shapes are done at high temp. and high pressure that damages the grain in some way or makes it void of nurtrition. Sorry I'm not really clear on the details exactly







:


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yes, that's what NT says. That's why I struggled to get my family off cereals:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ight=breakfast
Look down around Sept. 1st for a synopsis of how Fallon presents processed puffs, shapes, etc. They are extruded, which makes them void of nutrition, as just6fish mentions.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Kix is junk. But my kids ate some the other day.


----------

